# wood turning demo ... pic heavy



## woodman6415 (Jun 11, 2016)

ok was not sure where to post this ... if the forum Gods decide its in the wrong place please move... thanks

the wood turning club I joined when I moved here is the Hill Country Turners ..it meets once a month in Kerrville Tx..... has members from all over hill country and some that drive inform San Antonio and a few from south Texas...a lot of real artist ....I'm not one...

in the summer months some of the members agree to a open shop .... usually some kind of demo...
Today it was a real pleasure to attend one put on by James Johnston ....

who you might ask who is James Johnston.... James is a founding member of Hill Country












Turners and one of the 4 original founding members of SWAT.... his lathe was built by him in 1988 and he can turn really big bowls and hollow forms ...
it was built to accept a axle and tongue to be pulled with a vehicle... I didn't see it but he has pulled it to SWAT and used it to demo.... multi times over the years ...
so today he turned some bowls out of a box elder.... blank was very green ... has had the tree for about 10 days..was cut local...
4 total bowls using a McNaughton coring jig
I will post the pics ... not sure if they are in order














he has a video posted on Hill Country Turners website ... in the members gallery....please check it out if you can... this is one of the nicest guys I have ever met....the shop is always open ...and he is always ready for any help or advice...

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## Kevin (Jun 11, 2016)

That's some pretty red flame! Keep posting pictures Wendell - it's encouraging to me knowing I'm not the worst photographer on the forum.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DKMD (Jun 11, 2016)

Looks like a lot of fun! I get a kick out of watching people who are really talented go through the paces.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 11, 2016)

Very cool stuff to see. Gotta love a guy that builds his own monster lathe!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Jun 11, 2016)

Kevin said:


> That's some pretty red flame! Keep posting pictures Wendell - it's encouraging to me knowing I'm not the worst photographer on the forum.



Way to stomp on my one feeling there Kevin ... .. In my defense that's my antique IPhone 5 with its otter box cover that has been dropped at least 2000 times ... Was around 20 other people in room to jocking around taking pics and dodging flying wood strands ... Very wet and stunk really bad ... 
The smart thing would done been to take my real camera ... But I'm not a smart person ...
I take pictures about as well as I turn ... Badly ... 
I did ride my bike over to his place ... About 50 minutes ... First thing he said was .., how the hell are you going to haul any blanks back on that? ... Guess I'll have to go back in truck ...
If any of you guys going to SWAT he sets up a pretty big booth ... Stop by and say hi ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodman6415 (Jun 11, 2016)

I'm just joking back at your joking with me .... I don't have any feelings

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 11, 2016)

woodman6415 said:


> I'm just joking back at your joking with me .... I don't have any feelings



Yeah I knew that. I expect to get it as good as I give it though so it's all good. 

You better not dodge me at SWAT this year!


----------



## Kevin (Jun 11, 2016)

woodman6415 said:


> If any of you guys going to SWAT he sets up a pretty big booth ... Stop by and say hi ...



Is he the guy that has been selling FBE there for many years? That FBE looks just like the stuff I saw at a booth there last year and someone told me that vendor has been selling it for many moons there.


----------



## woodman6415 (Jun 11, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Is he the guy that has been selling FBE there for many years? That FBE looks just like the stuff I saw at a booth there last year and someone told me that vendor has been selling it for many moons there.


Yes same guy ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Jun 11, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Yeah I knew that. I expect to get it as good as I give it though so it's all good.
> 
> You better not dodge me at SWAT this year!


Not going to SWAT ... The boss had us booked going to Alaska ... 2 weeks of driving around in a big RV ...


----------



## Kevin (Jun 11, 2016)

Cool - hope he won't mind me selling some too. If it stops raining! I didn't get to go yesterday and it raining again off and on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Jun 11, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Cool - hope he won't mind me selling some too. If it stops raining! I didn't get to go yesterday and it raining again off and on.


From what I know about James he will be sending customers your way ...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 11, 2016)

Cool stuff Wendell!!!!!! Might have to make the trip up there sometime. Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 11, 2016)

woodman6415 said:


> From what I know about James he will be sending customers your way ...



That's kind of what I thought and I would do likewise.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Jun 11, 2016)

Tony said:


> Cool stuff Wendell!!!!!! Might have to make the trip up there sometime. Tony


Anytime Tony ... Club meets second Thursday every month ... Always have a good demo ... Jimmy Clews is scheduled to come demonstrate in February 2017 ... And will split time from our club and the one in San Antonio that meets at woodcraft store ... It should be awesome ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jun 11, 2016)

woodman6415 said:


> Jimmy Clews is scheduled to come demonstrate in February 2017 ..



Jimmy Clewes demonstrated at our club last year and also offered a workshop. He is a great teacher and wonderful demonstrator. I would recommend taking advantage of a workshop if it is offered.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Jun 11, 2016)

Tom Smart said:


> Jimmy Clewes demonstrated at our club last year and also offered a workshop. He is a great teacher and wonderful demonstrator. I would recommend taking advantage of a workshop if it is offered.


I think he will be here 2 or 3 days ... The schedule and workshops are still being worked out ... You can bet I will be at everyone I can ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Graybeard (Jun 12, 2016)

Clubs are a great way to learn. What a resource that fellow is.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 12, 2016)

woodman6415 said:


> I think he will be here 2 or 3 days ... The schedule and workshops are still being worked out ... You can bet I will be at everyone I can ...



I met him at SWAT last year. He talked to me like we were old friends and was even late starting his next demo because he wouldn't quit talking to me lol. His assitant finally said "You really need to get the demo started Jimmy!" I hope he'll be there again this year.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

